# :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Audi TT Votex Side Skirts - Blowout Pricing !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*OEM Audi TT Votex Side Skirts - $329.95 (normally $527.16)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Audi TT Votex Side Skirts - Blowout Pricing !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

A pic stolen from the intertubes:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the photo!


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

holy mismatched paint batman


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

yea thats really ugly man


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

you bastards!! I just bought some a month ago!!


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Audi TT Votex Side Skirts - Blowout Pricing !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Is there gonna be a sale on the Votex front lip any time soon???
please please pretty please say yes


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Currently we are only clearing out the Votex pieces we have in stock, so unfortunately I don't see any other pieces going on sale anytime soon.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_holy mismatched paint batman

nah , thats just the angle of the skirts reflecting something lighter versus the angle of the door reflecting the dark building or something across the street . look at his mirror and hood and compare the color to the bottom of the doors , look even at the top of the door where the angle changes . 


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 8:27 AM 11-13-2008_


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

i dunno what you are lookin at man but thats completely mismatch 
*not an optical illusion* 
not to mention the super uber ebay altezza lights in the rear ... but w/e im sure the skirts look nice if not done in a basement.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
nah , thats just the angle of the skirts reflecting something lighter versus the angle of the door reflecting the dark building or something across the street . look at his mirror and hood and compare the color to the bottom of the doors , look even at the top of the door where the angle changes.

I think it's mismatched...you have to blend metallics to adjacent panels to avoid them looking like that...


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*

geeze guys...


----------

